# Finally...................................



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

*THE LK HAS COME BACK TO THE CL BOMBING NEIGHBORHOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO ONE IS SAFE!*


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Better Not Shout 
You Better Not Cry...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTF---This is Madness, I tell you--Madness! Oh and they look good too. Here he goes again!

Someones awaken the Giant--Ole Saying--Let Sleeping Dogs Lie!!!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

hehehe...BOOM!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Wtf......


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Woe to the poor peasants of Cigar Live! There will be much wailing and gnashing of teeth this holiday season.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Stay tuned for all of the madness, same LK time, same LK Channel!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

And so it begins..........:eeek:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Who didn't hear the rules??? DON'T POKE THE ANGRY BEAST WITH A STICK!!! :biggrin: 

Very nice arsenal


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Tis the season!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

whooo doggy thats a tower of power there
good luck sir on your bombing endeavors
:whoohoo: :dribble:


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

The leaning tower of bombage... I wonder if the blues leave more devastation than the reds.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

PremiumsOnly said:


> The leaning tower of bombage... I wonder if the blues leave more devastation than the reds.


No telling --we'll have to just wait and see what someone gets????

Ho-Ho-HO!!!:wazzapp:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I believe my Dutch colleagues celebrate Sinter Klaus, who brings gifts,today. So you must either be Dutch, or Sinter Klaus


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh damn! Look out folks!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I think he is shooting for the bomb of the year on the podcast...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Who didn't hear the rules??? DON'T POKE THE ANGRY BEAST WITH A STICK!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Very nice arsenal


OMG. Once Tim went psycho, I kinda figured Mario was gonna be a "mushroom layin' mofo"... but that is damn near RIDCULOUS!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow.

Hopefully, all those are going to people *other* than those who were bitchin about not receiving cigars or those who posted that they were looking for some...

In Mario I Trust


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

:helloooo:

You know what comes next!!!!

Booooooom!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

He's baaaack! Looks like someone's getting bombed back to the Stone Age!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

JoeyBear said:


> Who didn't hear the rules??? DON'T POKE THE ANGRY BEAST WITH A STICK!!! :biggrin:


Poke, some hit the beast with a sledgehammer.

Lets us bow our heads and take a moment of silence as we mourn the passing of 10 of our BOTL/SOTL this holiday season.

:redface:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

heh...hes back....


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Just in time for the holidays


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Fa-la-la-la-Boom!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Belushi said it best in Animal House after the horse's heart attack:
"Ho...ly Shit!........Ho...ly Shit!.......HOLY SHIT!!!......."
That is one intimidating stack set to deploy!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Mario, YOU ROCK!!
Welcome back..


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Yawn.


look at you... tryin' to instigate more $hit! Your quote may have been "Yawn"... but that directly interprets into "WTF? HOLY $HIT! GOOD GOD HIDE THE WOMEN AND CHILDREN!"

I'm not even gonna try and talk crap about a 10 bomb mission...


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Duck and Cover!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> look at you... tryin' to instigate more $hit! Your quote may have been "Yawn"... but that directly interprets into "WTF? HOLY $HIT! GOOD GOD HIDE THE WOMEN AND CHILDREN!"
> 
> I'm not even gonna try and talk crap about a 10 bomb mission...


girl.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> look at you... tryin' to instigate more $hit! Your quote may have been "Yawn"... but that directly interprets into "WTF? HOLY $HIT! GOOD GOD HIDE THE WOMEN AND CHILDREN!"
> 
> I'm not even gonna try and talk crap about a 10 bomb mission...


dont worry Boba....Nick knows how the LK rolls....


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

California is usually safe from such bombardments. Ya'll can join me here.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

That's just sick. Nice play.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy hell man!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Maybe I need to start Bitch Slappin Mario---On second thought with that arsenal-- Nada! :dribble:


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, that's a heck of a pile. Somebody best hide under the kitchen table!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, holy $hit, there are more cigars there then in my humidor lol.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

It's the return of a living legend.


----------

